# If the haiyan memory has rounded corners, then..



## ElderKingpin (Jun 10, 2010)

If the haiyan memory has rounded corners then does it use the same stickers as f-II, the modified small stickers.


----------



## tanjiajien (Jun 10, 2010)

Lol.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jun 10, 2010)




----------



## ElderKingpin (Jun 10, 2010)

lets not make a joke of it and answer my question. whether or not it was a dumb one


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jun 10, 2010)

No.
What makes you think that?


----------



## Mitch15 (Jun 10, 2010)

well it seems like he thought the corners were rounded on the outside, not the inside, which i dont think is a mistake particularly worthy of criticism.... buttttt the rounded corners are on the inside, so it doesnt affect the stickers. also, ive heard that the full size stickers fit fine onto FII


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jun 10, 2010)

Mitch15 said:


> well it seems like he thought the corners were rounded on the outside, not the inside, which i dont think is a mistake particularly worthy of criticism.... buttttt the rounded corners are on the inside, so it doesnt affect the stickers. also, ive heard that the full size stickers fit fine onto FII



You're right.
I'm sorry. I was being an ass again. Sorry.


----------



## sequencius (Jun 10, 2010)

Why do you kids make fun of people for asking questions? This whole forum is filled with kids like you. Go to a more evolved forum like a computer forum for example and take note of how a forum should really look like.

To the OP; for Haiyan cubes just use the normal cubesmith size. For F-II I would recommend the normal cubesmith size ALSO. The reason being, when you use the size that cubesmith created for F-II's, you actually get a slower color recognition I believe.. meaning you don't recognize the colors as fast because they're kind of small. But the smaller stickers will last longer because they don't hang off the edges as much.


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Jun 10, 2010)

sequencius said:


> Why do you kids make fun of people for asking questions? This whole forum is filled with kids like you. Go to a more evolved forum like a computer forum for example and take note of how a forum should really look like.


I think there are much, much worse communities than speedsolving. Go to the average gaming forum.


----------



## EnterPseudonym (Jun 10, 2010)

aznmortalx said:


> sequencius said:
> 
> 
> > Why do you kids make fun of people for asking questions? This whole forum is filled with kids like you. Go to a more evolved forum like a computer forum for example and take note of how a forum should really look like.
> ...



or *chan

Anyway I've heard that normal stickers will work but im wondering what the cube will look like. If someone could post a picture of the Alpha with normal or small stickers that would be awesome.


----------



## Boxcarcrzy12 (Jun 10, 2010)

Thats what I use, I use them on my Dayan too, They peel and take aloy of abuse on cubes like the FII, AV, and Dayan


----------



## Edward (Jun 10, 2010)

You can use regular stickers mayne. Though the edges will look :s though.

I want cubesmith stickers made for cubes with wider edges. The stickers that come with it are nice though.


----------



## James Ludlow (Jun 10, 2010)

The one on the right has normal cubesmiths. The one on the left are what was on it when I bought it.

if this link don't work try this.


----------



## Kirjava (Jun 10, 2010)

The FII doesn't even need small stickers.


----------



## James Ludlow (Jun 10, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> The FII doesn't even need small stickers.



True.
I restickered mine, simply by using regular cubesmiths on top of the originals. Looks fine.

The slight overlap the normal cubesmiths have with the caps also helps prevent coghills a little.


----------



## ambo_o7 (Jun 10, 2010)

Someone have a picture of it with the small type f stickers from cubesmith on ?


----------



## Edward (Jun 10, 2010)

ambo_o7 said:


> Someone have a picture of it with the small type f stickers from cubesmith on ?



Hope he doesn't mind.


----------



## riffz (Jun 10, 2010)

Concerning the F-II, I have regular size Cubesmith stickers on it but I would never put them on an F-II again. They chip really bad due to the overhang.


----------



## LewisJ (Jun 10, 2010)

aznmortalx said:


> sequencius said:
> 
> 
> > Why do you kids make fun of people for asking questions? This whole forum is filled with kids like you. Go to a more evolved forum like a computer forum for example and take note of how a forum should really look like.
> ...



Other places being worse doesn't make it OK for here to be bad. Nobody ever got off with the law like that...

Certainly this question belongs in the one answer question thread, but you don't need to ridicule him for it.


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Jun 10, 2010)

LewisJ said:


> aznmortalx said:
> 
> 
> > sequencius said:
> ...



I never said it was okay, but in any community, there's going to be a few pricks and once-in-a-while pricks in them. I was just commenting that I consider this forum relatively civil... now don't quote this again, because you're going to drag this off-topic.


----------



## Kirjava (Jun 10, 2010)

For the record, I don't think this was an unreasonable topic to make.


----------



## EnterPseudonym (Jun 10, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> For the record, I don't think this was an unreasonable topic to make.



wait, wut?

anyway the topic was small stickers on Alpha-V not small stickers on F-II


----------



## Mitch15 (Jun 10, 2010)

EnterPseudonym said:


> anyway the topic was small stickers on Alpha-V not small stickers on F-II



right. my main cube is an AV and i use full size cubesmith stickers and have never had a problem at all. i think using a small size would be more of a detriment than an advantage


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Jun 10, 2010)

Mitch15 said:


> EnterPseudonym said:
> 
> 
> > anyway the topic was small stickers on Alpha-V not small stickers on F-II
> ...



How...? Would having the stickers trimmed so that a side is measured .1 cm less actually do anything?


----------



## Mitch15 (Jun 10, 2010)

aznmortalx said:


> Mitch15 said:
> 
> 
> > EnterPseudonym said:
> ...



it might not... but it could for recognition. youre just adding more black (or white if thats what youre using) between stickers. and in my opinion there is no advantage to a smaller sticker on the AV

Here is a pic of my AV whoever asked for:


Spoiler


----------



## Chapuunka (Jun 10, 2010)

That doesn't look like an AV.


----------



## Mitch15 (Jun 10, 2010)

what about it doesnt look like an AV? i can assure you it is one...


----------



## Mitch15 (Jun 10, 2010)

here, look:


Spoiler


----------



## Chapuunka (Jun 10, 2010)

I guess I'm going crazy. It just didn't look like an AV from the outside.

EDIT: Now I see it. :fp


----------



## iasimp1997 (Jun 10, 2010)

aznmortalx said:


> sequencius said:
> 
> 
> > Why do you kids make fun of people for asking questions? This whole forum is filled with kids like you. Go to a more evolved forum like a computer forum for example and take note of how a forum should really look like.
> ...



This. I'm part of a gaming forum and it's....


----------



## Cyrus C. (Jun 10, 2010)

I've been to much worse forums than this. You could get banned for bad spelling, punctuation, or capitalization even if it was a good question.


----------



## 4Chan (Jun 10, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> I've been to much worse forums than this. You could get banned for bad spelling, punctuation, or capitalization even if it was a good question.




>worse

>banned for bad spelling, punctuation, or capitalization 

Does not compute.
That sounds lovely, actually.


----------



## Kirjava (Jun 10, 2010)

I disagree. Sometimes I enjoy expressing myself without these things.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Jun 10, 2010)

4Chan said:


> Cyrus C. said:
> 
> 
> > I've been to much worse forums than this. You could get banned for bad spelling, punctuation, or capitalization even if it was a good question.
> ...



These were permanent IP bans.


----------



## TemurAmir (Jun 10, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> 4Chan said:
> 
> 
> > Cyrus C. said:
> ...



The logic in your post doesn't make sense. I think that's what he means. Read it over again...


----------



## Erdos (Jun 11, 2010)

Um, I think he means that moderators SHOULD ban people for bad spelling, punctuation, or capitalization. In his opinion, of course.

There's nothing wrong with the logic in the post. Although "it" is an ambiguous pronoun, it's practically easy to understand if you know the point of this topic.


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Jun 13, 2010)

Gonna mini bump this thread. I just got my Haiyan Memory and two sets of small cubesmith stickers. Comparing the sizes of the stickers on the Memory and the Small set, the Haiyan Memory stickers and the Small Cubesmith stickers are pretty much the same size.

So, yes, small stickers do work for an AV.


----------



## The Puzzler (Jul 14, 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.com/Rubik-Cube-KJ-3x3x3-3x3-Magic-Puzzle-Smooth-Speed-Milk-/110530843450?cmd=ViewItem&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item19bc26d33a#ht_3490wt_1139



Is this a hayian memory??


----------



## endless_akatsuki (Jul 14, 2010)

The Puzzler said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/Rubik-Cube-KJ-3x3x3-3x3-Magic-Puzzle-Smooth-Speed-Milk-/110530843450?cmd=ViewItem&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item19bc26d33a#ht_3490wt_1139
> 
> 
> 
> Is this a hayian memory??



serious?

(no)


----------



## Edward (Jul 14, 2010)

The Puzzler said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/Rubik-Cube-KJ-3x3x3-3x3-Magic-Puzzle-Smooth-Speed-Milk-/110530843450?cmd=ViewItem&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item19bc26d33a#ht_3490wt_1139
> 
> 
> 
> Is this a hayian memory??



No that would be the Alpha 2 (I think)


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Jul 14, 2010)

I've seen Feryll's Haiyan Memory with Cubesmith stickers, and the stickers seem a little big for the pieces. The modified small ones are better IMO.


----------



## The Puzzler (Jul 14, 2010)

Have you seen the other cubes they have? its pretty good


----------



## The Puzzler (Jul 14, 2010)

SO who votes for alpha II?
IS so type 1

Haiyan Memory?
Type the # 2

Other
write name


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Jul 14, 2010)

The Puzzler said:


> SO who votes for alpha II?
> IS so type 1
> 
> Haiyan Memory?
> ...



Hello this is a sticker thread and what is this?


----------

